# Where is libthr.so.3, how do I install it?



## steves (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm trying to run DaVinci as a Linux appl and am removing roadblocks, missing libthr.so.3 being the current one.
There is a FreeBSD man page but when I try to install it it does not show up. It is part of many packages and it looks like I might find it by installing the source for some appl, but I'm not been doing enough dev work to be certain on the best way of handling this, thus my question.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

This should be the standard thread library which is part of base. Which version of FreeBSD are you running? I am asking because my 12.1-release installation certainly has /lib/libthr.so.3.


----------



## xtouqh (Sep 28, 2020)

Paste exact error messages and ldd output.  Also it seems strange that linux binary requires libthr as it's only found on solaris and FreeBSD.


----------



## steves (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmm, the application could not find it and I ran pkg info libthr and must have looked in the wrong place. I see it!  Haha. Both 64 and 32 bit versions. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## steves (Sep 28, 2020)

The application in question is a formidable video editing tool that is a very advanced one and certainly worth a lot more than the $299 for the paid version, it has a free version which lacks the amazing color adjustment. It's called DaVinci Studio 16.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 29, 2020)

I tried installing this a while back in the hopes of making a FreeBSD port. Are you saying you got this to work?


----------



## steves (Sep 29, 2020)

No, not yet. Though I am trying as I don't want to be dual-booting in production. I'm up to trying to get past missing libc.so.7 (under /compat/linux/).


----------



## steves (Sep 29, 2020)

How far did you get? I'm running into:
./DaVinci_Resolve_Studio_16.2.3_Linux.run: relocation error: /lib64/libthr.so.3: symbol __set_error_selector, version FBSDprivate_1.0 not define
d in file libc.so.7 with link time reference

Maybe you have specific knowledge that I'm missing, we could cooperate (off-list). This is way off my know-how but I can put some time into solving this. As it is I'm simply hacking my way through and it's quite possible I'm missing otherwise obvious things.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 29, 2020)

steves I don't recall how far I got. I want to say there was some Linux specific thing that required more work than I was able to put into at the time--just last year, I think. I'd have to try again to come up to speed but I just don't think I'd have the time but this is in my wheelhouse and within the universe of things I work with (the entertainment industry).


----------



## Bink (Jan 16, 2021)

steves, did you have any further success with this?

I recently ditched my Adobe subscription, which was the main thing tying me to Windows. I was hopeful I could setup a FreeBSD workstation running the Linux flavour of Davinci Resolve, and with any luck, Affinity Photo via Wine.

If it's not possible, I'd need to grudgingly settle for a Linux distro (booo).


----------



## steves (Jan 16, 2021)

In my pursuit of using the Linux version of Resolve 16 on FreeBSD, I've learned that the Linux version is not really there yet functionality wise. Thus I dual boot to windows to run it. Currently my biggest issue is getting hold of a 3070 card with 12G RAM. And since I don't do anything on windows, especially using the internet, it's a real nuisance. On the other hand I do have a state of the art post editor in Resolve so...


----------



## Bink (Jan 16, 2021)

Ah, I hadn't tried the Linux version of Davinci Resolve yet, so thanks for the heads up that it's not quite all there... yet.

That's quite a shame. For ever Linux/BSD has failed to receive support by professional media creation software. I think the closest we got was Corel Draw on Solaris... for those who used either. I can't recall how long ago, maybe a couple decade now.

With cross-platform capable development being more of a thing these days, I was perhaps hopeful.


----------



## steves (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah, "good old days". 
Guess we're showing off our age...
I had hoped that all that RAM on my workstation could off-load the GPU, albeit much slower, but in Resolve it simply failes when it's time to render the final output and only using a small portion of system RAM. So you go along and add various special effects and at the end of all that mixing it just throws an error. (This is under Windows 10.) So I'm trying to get a 12G nVidia card like the RTX 3070.


----------



## steves (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks like there will be a 12G 3060 as well next month.


----------



## Bink (Jan 18, 2021)

It might be worth raising it in the Resolve forums steves, they're pretty active there.

It sounds pretty cool what you're working on, although a shame it's crashing in this case.  My rig is likely modest by comparison, but that's not to say I'm not itching for more CPU and CUDA cores.  The downturn in the past year hasn't helped matters there.


----------



## steves (Jan 18, 2021)

Ya, you could be right!  I think I'll bring it up. Thanks for the idea!
It's a Supermicro workstation, 48 cores and 128G ECC RAM, so works great with ZFS. Using Plasma on FreeBSD. Except, and unfortunately that only applies to my FreeBSD environ for everything but Resolve. But it only runs at 2.5GHz. It's more of a rig compared to a race car. Resolve will use up to 18 cores so it's cool to have that covered.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2021)

steves said:


> It's a Supermicro workstation, 48 cores and 128G ECC RAM


A _workstation_, 30 years ago this would have been called a mainframe


----------



## steves (Jan 18, 2021)

Indeed, my first single board computer had 4K RAM. I recall the navy had a system with 8K RAM. My first Linux machine was a 386 with 4M upgraded to 8M and it was my dialup server (modem), web server, ftp server, file and print server, and mail server. Adding the extra 4M really helped! 
Of course the mainframe had multiple CPUs, and 48 cores certainly would have given it a run.plus I have SSDs!


----------



## rhysday (Jul 18, 2021)

Has anyone been able to get DaVinci Resolve working on freeBSD? Obviously CUDA would be out of the question but I could probably do without it.


----------



## Bink (Jul 19, 2021)

rhysday said:


> Has anyone been able to get DaVinci Resolve working on freeBSD? Obviously CUDA would be out of the question but I could probably do without it.



I'm not sure DaVinci Resolve without GPU acceleration is an option.  It leans heavily on it for much of its features.

I ended up going with Linux (Endeavour OS) for my workstation simply because of the availability of software, including DaVinci Resolve.  Not ideal, I'd love to be running a FreeBSD workstation, but it just wasn't feasible in my attempts.


----------

